# Installation en dual-boot d'Ubuntu impossible sur G5



## chaman59 (13 Mars 2014)

Hello, je débarque dans l'univers Mac et sur ce forum ...comme mon problème touche à Linux comme à Mac, j'ai scruté les 2 forums, mais sans trouver...

Voilà, j'ai Leopard installé sur un 1er disque dur de 80 G, et je voulais installer, en dual boot, une version d'Ubuntu ou dérivée sur le second DD de 80g aussi.

J'ai suivi scrupuleusement les tutos "officiels" (doc.Ubuntu), et en ai parcouru d'autres, y compris en anglais, j'en suis à ma 5 ou 6ème tentative d'installation, avec différentes ISO (alternate, desktop, d'ubuntu 12, 13, et aussi de Lubuntu, parait-il optimisées pour Mac ppc 64, et à chaque fois, l'installation est OK, c'est TOUJOURS au moment du reboot, qui se lance, et au moment, je crois, ou le mode graphique doit apparaitre, l'ecran est envahi très brièvement de "flashs" noir et blancs, puis PLUS RIEN, l'ecran se déconnecte, on entend le DD grésiller quelques instants, et calme plat.

1/ J'ai remarqué quelques différences au niveau des tutoriels, certains indique une très courte séquence à taper au début de l'installation,  par exemple avec "mintppc"), y'en a-t-il un plus fiable?

2/ Je ne connais pas encore Mac os x (10.5.8, dans mon cas), aurais-je oublié de configurer quelque chose d'essentiel AVANT d'essayer le dual-boot?

3/Quelqu'un qui aurait la même configuration que moi (powermac G5 monoprocesseur 1, 8, mac osx Leopard) a-t-il réussi cette installation, et pourrait-il me tuyauter sur son ISO d'origine et son installation?

Un grand merci d'avance, becoz là, c'est vraiment limité avec 10.5.8...


----------



## chaman59 (17 Mars 2014)

?????? Y'a personneeeuuuuh?  J'ai peur tout seul face au grand méchant Ubuntuuuuu!!


----------



## huguesdelamure (17 Mars 2014)

Je pense que personne n'a ubuntu sur sa machine ici...


----------



## Invité (18 Mars 2014)

Perso, je boote sans soucis sur un LiveCd de 12.04 que j'avais créé pour mon iBook G4.
Vu le prix dérisoire des disques IDE, as tu essayé déjà simplement sur un disque (sans Dual Boot) ?


----------



## chaman59 (21 Mars 2014)

hello vous deux et merci  (j'adore  le clin d'oeil à Gotlib et la rubrique à brac ;+)....

Bah, si, je pense que quelques uns ici s'adonnent aux joies du logiciel libre, d'autant que je ne vois que cette solution pour redonner un peu de "jeunesse" à ce G5 que je viens de dégotter....Plus rien n'est pris en charge, ni les applis installables  , sauf quelques unes, Safari rame et coince sur un paquet de sites où il faut le dernier flashplayer /shockwave....Ok c'est aussi le cas avec Ubuntu ou autres, mais au moins il y a des alternatives...

Booter directement? naan, je n'y avais pas pensé, en fait, car mes cd sont faits pour du 32, pas du 64....Tu veux dire que même sur un vieux mac, on peut booter directement sur un Live CD? Alors pourquoi tous ces tutos d'installaation en mode console?

Quelque chose doit m'échapper, là, il est tard :+)


----------



## chaman59 (21 Mars 2014)

Aaaah, j'y vois plus clair, "Invité Gotlib", le probleme est que le G5 est équipé PPC , et que les images dispos au téléchargement (français ou anglais côté Ubuntu ou autres Lubuntu , Kubuntu, en Live CD sont uniquement pour ordis équipés INTEL, comme, je suppose, ton ordi....

Donc si quelqu'un ayant réussi à installer Ubuntu sur un Mac G5 "power PC"ou autre, ben qu'il ait une petite pensée pour moi, à moins que le problème soit ailleurs, et que ce soit côté carte graphique que ça coince...?


----------



## Invité (21 Mars 2014)

Salut amateur des Looney's
Non, mon iBook est (était, je viens de le vendre) un PPC.

Tu n'as pas bien cherché !!! :rateau:


----------



## chaman59 (21 Mars 2014)

Ok ....bon, mauvaise pioche alors...Et à ton avis, d'où viendrait le problème? Tu avais gravé ton ISO sur un Mac ou un PC?
Moi je tourne en rond, sur ce coup là, si tu as une suggestion, elle est bienvenue. 

Oupsss, au fait, j'étais crevé la dernière fois: Oui, j'ai de toute façon tenté d'installer Lubuntu sur un disque à part, en général je préfère un dual-boot sur 2 disques séparés, c'était plus facile quand il y avait des problèmes genre "Windows8 a disparu..."...J'ai essayé avec un "destop", avec un "alternate install", j'ai même essayé avec la "mini-iso" de Mint, en ubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu, avec des sites français, anglais, des ISO anciennes, ou plus récentes.... 

Toujours le même scénario, et apparemment on est un paquet à avoir le même souci...je crois avoir une piste du côté du gravage...j'avais eu un souci de ce style avec des ISO windows gravées ou installées en USB bootable avec une appli Linux, genre Unetbootin, je crois...pfff


----------



## Invité (22 Mars 2014)

L'intitulé de la version qui fonctionne sur le Live chez moi : ubuntu-12.04-desktop-powerpc.iso

Gravé depuis un Mac Mini Intel (C2D) avec un graveur externe FireWire

Si ça peut t'aider


----------



## huguesdelamure (25 Mars 2014)

chaman59 a dit:


> Ok ....bon, mauvaise pioche alors...Et à ton avis, d'où viendrait le problème? Tu avais gravé ton ISO sur un Mac ou un PC?
> Moi je tourne en rond, sur ce coup là, si tu as une suggestion, elle est bienvenue.
> 
> Oupsss, au fait, j'étais crevé la dernière fois: Oui, j'ai de toute façon tenté d'installer Lubuntu sur un disque à part, en général je préfère un dual-boot sur 2 disques séparés, c'était plus facile quand il y avait des problèmes genre "Windows8 a disparu..."...J'ai essayé avec un "destop", avec un "alternate install", j'ai même essayé avec la "mini-iso" de Mint, en ubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu, avec des sites français, anglais, des ISO anciennes, ou plus récentes....
> ...




J'avais ubuntu 11.04 sur un Power Mac G3 personnellement, gravé depuis un pécé avec Daemon tools ^^


----------

